# طلب لأي مرجع أوكتاب حول السحب العميق



## abdo_mansour (5 يوليو 2008)

أرجو الحصول على أي مرجع أو مدخل لفهم عملية السحب العميق للمعادن (deep drawing) ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mnci (23 يوليو 2008)

اتفضل اخى الكريم الحمد لله وجدت بحث شافى عن اساسيات البحث العميق نزل على موقع اوامر الاوتوكاد
اضغط هنا


----------



## تامرالفهد (23 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور جدا الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## عاطف ماضى (24 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله لكنى أطمع أن أجد شىء أكثر توضيحاً وخصوصاً فى السحب العميق لآوانى الطهى الالمونيوم و الستانلى ستيل


----------



## mnci (24 يوليو 2008)

عاطف ماضى قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله لكنى أطمع أن أجد شىء أكثر توضيحاً وخصوصاً فى السحب العميق لآوانى الطهى الالمونيوم و الستانلى ستيل


اتمنى من الله ان يفيدك هذا
هنا


----------



## عاطف ماضى (24 يوليو 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر ويجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك ويكون لك جسراً تعبر بة إلى الجنة جارى التحميل وأن لم يكن كافياً
فيكفى حسنى تعاونك ( mnci )


----------



## عاطف ماضى (25 يوليو 2008)

الاخ / mnci 
أرجوا المعذرة لم ينجح التحميل فأرجوا إفادتى على طريقة التحميل ولك كل الشكر


----------



## mnci (25 يوليو 2008)

اخى الحبيب عاطف الله يجزيك خير على تلك الكلمات وقد جربت ان احمل الملف ونزل معى اتمنى تنزيله من جديد


----------



## عاطف ماضى (25 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير تم التحميل وربنا يكثر من أمثالك فى هذه الامه


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 يوليو 2008)

mnci قال:


> اخى الحبيب عاطف الله يجزيك خير على تلك الكلمات وقد جربت ان احمل الملف ونزل معى اتمنى تنزيله من جديد



شكر وتقدير وجزاك الله خيرا على تعاونك .

تقبل اجمل المنى .

البغدادي:84:


----------



## mnci (26 يوليو 2008)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> شكر وتقدير وجزاك الله خيرا على تعاونك .
> 
> تقبل اجمل المنى .
> 
> البغدادي:84:



الله يكرمك اخى شكرى وكلامك والله يسعدنى كثيرا


----------



## محمد مرتضى تمام (26 يوليو 2008)

مجهود مشكور


----------



## mony158 (23 أبريل 2009)

ارجوكم ياجماعه عاوزه أي مرجع أو كتاب لفهم عملية السحب العميق للمعادن بس بالعربي ضروري


----------



## mony158 (24 أبريل 2009)

مفيش حد يقدر يساعدني في الموضوع ده


----------



## أيمن عفيفي (1 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## الأمير أمير (22 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك
وشـكرآ ليك على هذه الحاضرة


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (9 يوليو 2011)

لا يوجد حتى الان كتاب يشرح اسطمبات السحب العميق بالعربى و لكن باللغه الإنجليزية يوجد الكثير
برجاء حاول التوصل للكتابان التاليان.
ميكانيكا تشكيل الصفائح المعدنية الدكتور حمدى الصاحب
قوالب القص و تشكيل الصفيح المهندس أحمد كامل


----------



## حمد المبارك (12 يوليو 2011)

سوف احاول ان اساعد لكن كيف اقدر اضيف ملف وورد للموضوع ،،،،،،


----------



## حمد المبارك (12 يوليو 2011)

*السحب العميق للصفائح المعدنية: *

*(المرجع/ هندسة الانتاج تشكيل المعادن)*
*الدكتور سلمان السغيبيني*

يقصد بالسحب العميق الحصول على منتجات مجوفة من صفائح وألواح معدنية مسطحة. والمنتجات المنتجة قد تكون اسطوانية الشكل أو مكعبة أو مجوفة. 
ويتلخص أسلوب السحب العميق بوضع صفيحة معدنية قرصية على قالب يمثل الشكل الخارجي للمشغولة المراد إنتاجها ثم دفعها بسنبك يتحرك هيدروليكا أو ميكانيكيا فيدفعها داخل القالب ويشكلها على حسب شكل فجوة القالب .
*ومن المنتجات المشكلة بالسحب العميق* هياكل ورفارف الحافلات وأوعية الطبخ المنزلية وأجسام الثلاجات واسطوانات الغاز والأكسجين وأغلفة الطلقات النارية وغيرها.
وتجرى عملية السحب العميق إما على البارد وإما على الساخن حسب طبيعة المعدن وسماكته وطواعيته لعملية السحب مثل صفائح الفولاذ والنحاس الأحمر والألمنيوم.
وقد تنتج المشغولات من خاماتها بإجراء عملية سحب عميق واحدة وهذا ما يحدث لدى سحب القطع القليلة الارتفاع نسبيا مثل (القدور) أما إذا كانت المنتجات كبيرة العمق تطلب الأمر إجراء عدة عمليات سحب متتالية وذلك حتى لا يحدث قص للشغلة عند السحب (مثل علب المشروبات الغازية (البيبسي والسفن أب وغيرها ).

وأخطر مكان يحتمل حدوث القص أو الانهيار فيه هي منطقة الانتقال من القاع إلى الجدران .لذلك فإن مقدار أو نسب السحب التي تجرى على المعدن في كل عملية من عمليات السحب العميق المتتالية أمر بالغ الأهمية ويجب أن يراعي المصمم عند تصميم السنابك والقوالب الجداول الفنية لنسب السحب التي يتحدد على أساسها عدد عمليات السحب الممكن أداؤها.
ولسماكة الخامة أثر هام في نجاح عملية السحب العميق ويمكن القول بصفة عامة أن سحب الخامات السميكة نسبيا أسهل من سحب الخامات الرقيقة فكلما زادت السماكة أمكن الإقلال من عدد عمليات السحب اللازمة لإنتاج الشغلة نهائيا.
فالخامات الرقيقة تتطلب استخدام ترتيبة قمط تضغط الخامة على القالب قبل عملية السحب وفي أثنائها وإلا ظهرت في أعلى جدار الشغلة أو في طرفها تعرجات أو تمزقات *ويحتاج كل معدن* إلى قوة مناسبة وملائمة لمسكه وإذا زادت هذه القوة على القدر اللازم تسببت في تمزيق المعدن في أثناء سحبه وإذا كانت أقل من اللازم سببت حدوث تعرجات في أطراف العينة.







*تعريف السحب العميق : *
يقصد بالسحب العميق الحصول على منتجات مجوفة من صفائح وألواح معدنية مسطحة والمنتجات المنتجة قد تكون اسطوانية الشكل أو مكعبة حسب الطلب او حسب شكل السنبك والقالب ( الاسطمبة ).
*-من المنتجات المشكلة بالسحب العميق: *
هياكل ورفارف الحافلات وأوعية الطبخ المنزلية مثل القدور وأجسام الثلاجات واسطوانات الغاز والأكسجين وعلب المشروبات الغازية وغيرها .
- تجرى عملية السحب العميق على البارد أو على الساخن حسب طبيعة المعدن وسماكته ومطاوعته لعملية السحب مثل صفائح الفولاذ والنحاس الأحمر والألمنيوم.
*- وقد تنتج المشغولات من خاماتها بإجراء عملية سحب عميق واحدة وهذا ما يحدث لدى سحب القطع القليلة الارتفاع نسبيا مثل قدور الطهي.*
*-وإذا كانت المنتجات كبيرة العمق تطلب الأمر إجراء عدة عمليات سحب متتالية وذلك حتى لايحدث قص للشغله عند السحب مثل(علب المشروبات الغازية البيبسي والسفن أب) وغيرها.*
-وكلما زادت النسبة بين ارتفاع الشغلة وقطرها يجب سحب الشغلة على عدة مراحل باستخدام عدد من قوالب السحب يقل القالب الثاني عن الأول بنسبة معينة.

*-وإن مقدار أو نسب السحب التي تجرى على المعدن في كل عملية من عمليات السحب العميق المتتالية أمر بالغ الأهمية ويجب أن يراعي المصمم عند تصميم القوالب والسنابك الجداول الفنية لنسب السحب التي يتحدد على أساسها عدد عمليات السحب الممكن أداؤها .*

*- ولسماكة الخامة أثر هام في نجاح عملية السحب العميق ويمكن القول بصفة عامة أن سحب الخامات السميكة أسهل من سحب الخامات الرقيقة فكلما زادت السماكة أمكن الإقلال من عمليات السحب اللازم لإنتاج الشغلة النهائية.*
*-وكلما زادت النسبة بين ارتفاع الشغلة وقطرها يجب سحب الشغلة على عدة مراحل باستخدام عدد من قوالب السحب يقل القالب الثاني عن الأول بنسبة معينة.*



- ويتلخص أسلوب السحب العميق بوضع صفيحة معدنية قرصية على قالب يمثل الشكل الخارجي للمشغولة المراد إنتاجها ثم دفعها بسنبك يتحرك هيدروليكا أو ميكانيكيا فيدفعها داخل القالب ويشكلها على حسب شكل فجوة القالب .
*ومن المنتجات المشكلة بالسحب العميق* :
هياكل ورفارف الحافلات وأوعية الطبخ المنزلية وأجسام الثلاجات واسطوانات الغاز وأغلفة الطلقات النارية وغيرها.

وتجرى عملية السحب العميق إما على البارد وإما على الساخن حسب طبيعة المعدن وسماكته وطواعيته لعملية السحب مثل صفائح الفولاذ والنحاس الأحمر والألمنيوم.

*أنواع عمليات السحب :*
[FONT=&quot]1- قد تنتج المشغولات من خاماتها بإجراء عملية سحب عميق واحدة وهذا ما يحدث لدى سحب القطع القليلة الارتفاع نسبيا مثل (القدور) واسطوانات الغاز.[/FONT] 2- أما إذا كانت المنتجات كبيرة العمق تطلب الأمر إجراء عدة عمليات سحب 
متتالية وذلك حتى لا يحدث قص للشغلة عند السحب (مثل علب المشروبات 
[FONT=&quot]الغازية (البيبسي والسفن أب وغيرها ).[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]وبالنسبة للصور اكتب في قوقل [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Deep drawing[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]عيوب السحب وصور---------------------------------[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]http://knol.google.com/k/krishana-kant-shukla/deep-drawing-process-analysis-and/2655zo3msmbmz/10#[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]______________________________________[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فيديو لعملية السحب من مرحلة واحدة :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iVunp8lbwc[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBB3utteDq0[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nA8y__BMl-o[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJwbm2FdM8s&feature=related توضيح للسحب من عدة مراحل[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]السحب على الساخن [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhlhQljaUOQ[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ[/FONT]*


----------



## حمد المبارك (12 يوليو 2011)

ثانيا / توجد طريقة اخرة لانتاج وتصنيع الأواني المنزلية القدور وبعض المنتجات الأخرى :
هي عملية التدويم والرحو - _Spinning_

الأدوات المستخدمة :
1-ماكينة التدويم 2-قالب تشكيل 3-أداة أو قضيب التدويم للتشكيل والضغط (من الفولاذ أو النحاس )
خطوات العمل:
1-تثبيت المعدن (قرص مستدير) من الألمنيوم بين القالب 
 ساند الشغلة .
2- تشغيل الماكينة فيدور القرص مع القالب .
3-الضغط على القرص تدريجيا بأداة تشكيل خاصة (قضيب التدويم ويمكن أن يصنع من الفولاذ أو النحاس ) ويتم الضغط بزوايا مختلفة .
4-نستمر في الضغط حتى يأخذ القرص الشكل النهائي 
 للشغلة المطلوبة حسب شكل القالب .


----------



## حمد المبارك (12 يوليو 2011)

فيديو عملية التدويم والرحو - _Spinnin_ :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77IN6UhGSZE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?

v=Gwrk0SwDJhI&feature=autoplay&list=PL418EC43C676A0319&index=5&playnext=2
v=THsFMpHKYRU&playnext=1&list=PLD96118A82A29A742


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=um-biLfru-c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggqwf2hAuao

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nU7r2UMiDqM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77IN6UhGSZE&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8xtuS7EAWA&feature=related

وأرجو أن يفيدك هذا العمل البسيط ،،،،،،

وأخيرا دعواتنا لكم بالتوفيق ،،،،،،،
وان تكون مصر في أفضل حال بأسرع وقت إن شاء الله 
وتعود مصر أحسن وأفضل من الأول بمراحل كبيرة ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## حمد المبارك (12 يوليو 2011)

*[عدل] السحب العميق المصدر - موسوعة ويكيبيديا الحرة*



 *مقال تفصيلي* :سحب عميق
السحب العميق هو أحد أنواع عملية السحب يكون فيها عمق الجزء المشكل أكبر من نصف قطره. يستخدم السحب العميق في صنع خزانات الوقود في السيارات، وفي مغسلة أو حوض المطبخ، وفي صفائح المشروبات الغازية، إلخ. يتجز السحب العميق عادة على مراحل متعددة تسمى تخفيضات السحب. وكلما كان العمق أكبر، احتجنا إلى عمليات تخفيض أكثر. ويمكن تقليل عمليات التخفيض بزيادة درجة حرارة المشغولة، وهذا يستخدم في تصنيع حوض المغسلة مثلا.
وفي العديد من الحالات، يمكن للمواد الخاصة التي دلفنت في الاتجاهين أن تسحب بطريقة أفضل في عملية السحب العميق. فالمواد التي تدلفن بالاتجاهين يكون لها بنية حبيبية متجانسة وتصنيف بأنها مواد جيدة النوعية في السحب، وهي تتمزق بنسبة أقل أثناء السحب.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
تشكيل بالرحو


 *مقال تفصيلي* :تشكيل بالرحو
يستعمل التشكيل بالرحو في تصنيع الأجزاء ذات التناظر الدوراني. تدور المشغولة حول شاقة ثم تشكل باستخدام أدوات صلبة أو ذات رأس كروي دوراني. يستخدم التشكيل بالرحو مثلا لتصنيع غلاف المحركات الصاروخية، وأنف الصاروخ المخروطي، وصحون التقاط البث الفضائي.


----------



## حمد المبارك (12 يوليو 2011)

المصدر هنا على ما اعتقد أنه التعليم الفني
( http://www.advanced-ph.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=7)

 ( لأن هذا الموضوع محمل عندي على الجهاز فأعتذر لصاحب الموضوع الأساسي وللموقع - جزاهم الله كل خير )

وكان تحت عنوان :
( انواع مكابس القص والسحب )

1-7 إسطمبة ( السحب العميق – التجميع ) 

أسطمبة السحب العميق :
السحب العميق عبارة عن تشكيل شرائح معدنية بسمك معين بواسطــة مكبس دائرى القطع غالبا يضغط على المعــــدن ويكبسه داخل قالب دائرى المقطع أيضا والشكل الناتج عبارة عن وعاء بسمك يساوى الفـــرق بين قطــر المكبس والقطـر الداخلى للقالب كما يمكن إنتاج أوعية ذات أعمــــاق كبيرة ، وذلك بإجراء العملية على عدة مراحل كما فى عملية سحب الأسلاك حيــث يتم أولا التشكيـل إلى عمق معين على البارد ثم يسخن الوعاء الناتج فتزداد ليونته ويتقبل مقـدارا إضافيــا من التشكيل ، فيجرى سحبه مرة أخـرى وقـــد تتكرر عملية الســحب والتسخيــن عدة مرات إلى حين تحقق العمق المطلــوب وتستخــدم هـــذه العملية فى إنتاج ظروف القذائف وهياكل السيارات وهياكل الثلاجات وأسطوانــات الغـاز السائل وأحواض الغسل والإستحمام المنزلية0 تعتبر عملية السحب العميق من العمليات الهامة فى الصناعة ويمكن أن تتم على البارد أو الساخن ومن أهم عملياتها :- 
سحب الأشكال العميقة والبسيطة الشكل 
أجزاء أسطمبة السحب العميق : 
1- السنبك 6- اللوح السفلى 
2- لوح توجيه ( الماسك ) 
3- القرص الغفل 
4- القالب 
5- المنتج المسحوب
أساسيات عملية السحب العميق :
وتعرف هذه العملية بأنها عملية تشكيل للأوانى المفرغة من خامات معــدنية مسطحة ويجب العلم بأنه إذا كانت الخامة مستطيلة أو مربعة كان الإناء متوازى مستطيلات أو أى شكل هندسى مقطعه مستطيل أو مربع 0 
وتنقسم عمليات السحب من حيث النوع إلى :-
1- سحب بسيط : وفيه يتم السحــــب على مرة واحدة ويكـــون قطــر الإنــاء 
كبير بالنسبـة لإرتفاعه ولذلك يستلزم إسطمبة واحدة للإنتاج ( عبارة عــــن 
سنبك وقالب لهما شكل وأبعاد المنتج ) 
2- سحب عميق : ويكــــون فيه قطر الإنــاء صغير بالنسبة لإرتفاعه أو على 
الأقل مســاوى له وقــــد تتم عملية السحب على عدة مراحل متتالية وتستخدم 
لكل مرحلة من مراحـــل السحب أسطمبة خاصة بها تختلف عن سابقتها 0
ولتحسين عملية السحب من حيث الأداء يجب أن تكـون عملية السحب مقيدة الأطراف ، وفيها يكون سمك المنتج مساو لسمك الخامــــة وفى هذه الحــالة تنتج أكبر من إجهادات شد فى إتجاه نصف القطر بينما إجهادات الضغط الناتجة تكون أكبر من إجهادات الشد مما يتسبب فى حدوث تجاعيد على سطح المنتج 0 
ولتلافى التجاعيد التى تنشأ على محيط المنتج يجب إستخدام القرص الضاغط والقوى اللازمة له تكون فى حــدود 30 % - 40 % من الضغــط اللازم لعملية السحب وعند بداية التشكيل نلاحظ أنه لابد أن يقوم القرص الضــــــاغط بالضغط على أطراف القرص المعدنى ( الخامة ) قبل عملية السحب وعند إجراء التصميم لابد أن يؤخـــذ فى الإعتبار طــــول المشوار والقرص الضـاغط ومشوار السنبك بحيث يقوم القرص بالضاغط على أطراف الخامة قبل بداية عملية السحب 0 
شكل ( 21 ) يوضــح الخطــوات التنفيذية لعمليــات السحــب العميــق لمعلبــات المشروبات الغازية ومكونات كل مرحلة من مراحل السحب
وتتم عملية السحب إمــا جافة أو بأستخدام شحــومات أو ســوائل تزييت وذلك بتقليل درجة الحرارة الناشئة عن الإحتكاك أثناء التشكيل وتمتاز المنتجات الناتجـة من عملية السحب بدقة الأبعاد وجودة السطوح وتحســن الخــواص الميكانيكية لها عن الخامة وتصنع قوالب السحب ( فص الإسطمبة ) من صــلب العدة المقسى أو من كربيد التنجستين لإرتفاع صلادة هذه المواد ومقاومتها العاليــة للبـرى والتأكل الناتــج مــن عملية السحــب ومن المــواد التى يمكــن تشكيلها بسحــب الألومنيوم والنحاس والصلب الطرى وغيرها من المعادن ذات الممطولية العالية شكل( 21) 


أعتبارات تصميم إسطمبة السحب :


عند إجراء عمليات التصميم نجد أنه لو كان نصف قطر إنحناء السنبك صغيرا ينتج عن هذا بعض العيوب مثل حدوث بعض الشروخ ولذلك يفضــل أن يكـــون نصف قطر إنحناء القالب أكب ما يمكن 0 كما يجب ملاحظة أن أخر سحبة يكون فيها السنبك والقالب مطابقين تماما للشكل النهائى للمنتج بمــا فيه أنصـــاف أقطار الإنحناء ويجب الأخذ فى الإعتبار أنه بإستخدام أنصاف أقطار كبيرة للإنحنــاءات تقلل من مقدار القوى اللازمة لعمليات السحب0

تصميم إسطمبة السحب :


عند تصميم القالب والسنبك لإسطمبة السحب يجب أن يؤخذ فى الإعتبار جميع الملاحظات من حيث أنصاف أقطار الإنحنـاءات لمدخل القالب ونهاية السنبك كما يجب أن تكون الإنحناءات لمدخل القالب ونهـــاية السنبك كما يجب أن تكون أبعاد السنبك والقالب للسحبة الأخيرة ومطابقته تمامــا للشكل المطلوب إنتاجه كما يجب مراعاة :
1- إذا كان السحب من النوع البسيط ( أى سحبة واحدة ) فـــأن نصف قطــر 
إنحناءات السنبك يطابق تماما نصف قطر إنحناءات المنتج
2- فى حالة السحب على مراحل ( سحب عميق ) تكـــون أنصـــاف أقطـــــار 
الإنحناءات للسنبك والقالب أكبر ما يمكن ولكن فى أخر سحبه لابد أن يكون 
نصف قطر إنحناء السنبك يساوى تمامــا نصف قطـــر إنحنـــاء قاع المنتـج
3- كما يجب ترك خلوص ( وهو نسبة مئوية من السمك ) مضافا إلى سمــك 
الخامة بين السنبك والقالب حتى نتأكد تقريبا مـــن عــدم تغير السمك كما أن 
أرتفاع السنبك لكل مرحلة يساوى أرتفـــاع الوعـــاء عند مرحلة مضافا إليه
25 m m .


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (12 يوليو 2011)

المهندس حمد المبارك
جزاك الله كل الخير على هذا المجهود المخلص - هل يوجد مصدر يتحدث عن تحديد عدد السحبات و كذلك تحديد الراديس الخاص بالبلص.


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (12 يوليو 2011)

بالنسبة للمقاله السابقه هل يمكن اضافتها كملف ورد حيث ان الاشكال مثل شكل 19 لم تظهر 
فى حاله الرغبه لإضافه ملف ورد إذهب إلى اسف الصفه الى الأيقونه المسماه (الإنتقال الى الوضع المتطور)


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (12 يوليو 2011)

عند الضغط على ايقونه (الإنتقال للوضع المتطور) تظهر شاشه من إحدى مكوناتها دبوس كليبس - إضغط عليه ستظهر شاشه أخرى تمكنك من تحميل الملف من على جهازك.


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (12 يوليو 2011)

معك حق الموقع لا يدعم تحميل الملفات حاليا
هذه المشاركة من موقع أخر (طوف و شوف)
تشكيل الألواح في إسطمبات
إن الغرض الأساسي من تشكيل الألواح في اسطمبات هو الحصول علي منتجات من ألواح وشرائط وشرائح المعادن والمواد الأخري بدون إحداث تغير في سمك الشريحة الإعدادية.

ونحصل منها علي منتجات عالية الجودة في السطح والأبعاد وتحقق عملية تشكيل الألواح في اسطمبات إنتاجية مرتفعة تصل الي 30000- 40000 جزء وأكثر في الوردية بالنسبة للإسطمبة الواحدة. 

المادة الأولية المستخدمة في عمليات تشكيل الألواح هي جميع المعادن وسبائكها والقادرة علي التشكيل اللدن علي هيئة شرائح وشرائط وعادة يتم تشكيل المعادن علي البارد ولايتم استخدام التشكيل علي الساخن إلا عند تشكيل الألواح السميكة 10 مم أو أكثر.

عمليات تشكيل الألواح تنقسم الي:-

1- عمليات القص.
2- عمليات تغير الشكل
3- عمليات الكبس.
4- عمليات التجميع في اسطمبات.

1- عمليات القص:-

وتستخدم للحصول علي كتل اعدادية من الشرائح والألواح أو لفصل جزء من الكتلة الإعدادية.
عند عملية فصل جزء داخلي من المعدن يجب اجراء عملية الفصل بحيث تكون كمية المعدن غير المستغل أقل مايمكن لهذا يجب بقدر الإمكان تقليل الفاصل m الذي يعتمد مقدارة علي سمك اللوح وشكل اللوح الإعدادي فعلي سبيل المثال يجب ألا يقل العرض الفاصل m عن 1.5 مم إذا كان سمك اللوح 0.2 مم اما اذا كان سمك اللوح 4 مم فيجب الا يقل العرض الفاصل عن 3.1 مم واذا كان مقدار الفاصل صغيرا يمكن ان يحدث تمزق باللوح وعادة عندما يكون سمك اللوح 1.6 مم فيما أكثر تكون m تساوي t سمك اللوح. 


وعند عملية القطع لابد ان يكون الخلوص بين الـ Die & Punch حوالي 2 : 10 % من سمك المعدن بمعني اقل من نصف سمك اللوح وعادة يؤخد 0.075 لكل مم من سمك اللوح في الحياة العملية.

الشكل a يوضح تأثير الخلوص بين الـ Die & Punch وتأثيرة علي شكل القطع
Figure (b) Microhardness (HV) contours for a 6.4-mm-thick (0.25-in.-thick) AISI 1020 hot-rolled steel in the sheared region. Source: After H. P. Weaver and K. J. Weinmann.

ويمكن تعين القوة اللازمة للقص عن طريق:-

1. في حالة قص الثقوب.

Pmax = (∏ * D * t * S) / 10000 = (Ton)
حيث:-

D = قطر الشريحة المرد قطعها بالــ مم
t = سمك اللوح بالــ مم
S = إجهاد القص للمعدن بالـ MPa 

2. في حالة القص الطولي

Pmax = (∏ * L * t * S) / 10000 = (Ton)

حيث L هي الطول المراد قطعة.

3. في حالة وجود زاوية ميل لسلاح القص وذلك لخفيض القوي المستخدمة في القطع

Pmax = (∏ * L * t * S) / (tan α * 10000) = (Ton)

حيث α هي زاوية ميل السلاح وتكون تقريبا من ο2:6 أو ≤ 12
الشكل يوضح طرق تخفيض القوة المستخدمة في عملية القطع

2- عمليات تغير الشكل:


هي عملية يمكن بواسطتها الحصول علي أجزاء فرعية مجوفة ذات الشكل والأبعاد المطلوبة.

وعمليات التشكيل تشتمل علي العمليات التالية:

1- عمليات الثني.
2- عمليات السحب العميق.
3- عمليات ثني حواف الثقوب.

1- عمليات الثني:-

تستخدم عمليات الثني سواء كانت احادية او ثنائية لعديد من المنتجات. وعند عملية الثني يحدث شد بالطبقات الخارجية للمادة الجاري ثنيها وضغط بالطبقة الداخلية مع الأخذ في الإعتيبار ان الشد والضغط النسبي يزيد كلما قل نصف قطر الثنيRD min .
ولذلك فإن أدني قيمة لنصف القطر الثني تختار علي أساس شروط لا تسمح بإنهيارها وعادة يتم إختيار أدني قيمة لنصف القطر الداخلي للثني تبعا للدونة المعدن ولإتجاة الدرفلة مع استخدام المعادلة التالية:

RD min = (0.25 – 2.5) t or 3t if t ≥ 6 mm 
MATERIAL
MATERIAL CONDITION
SOFT
HARD
Aluminum alloys
Beryllium copper
Brass, low-leaded
Magnesium
Steels
austenitic stainless
low-carbon, low-alloy, and HSLA
Titanium
Titanium alloys
0
0
0
5T
0.5T
0.5T
0.7T
2.6T
6T
4T
2T
13T
6T
4T
3T
4T

الجدول يوضح اقل قيم لنصف القطر الداخلي للثني
وعند عملية ثني العدن علي البارد تحدث انفعالات مرنة ولدنة بالقرب من زاوية الثني وتؤدي مرونة المعدن الي تغير زاوية الثني وذلك بما يعادل زاوية الإرتداد Spring Back وهي تساوي من 6 : 12ο عند ثني صلب متوسط الكربون 90 ο اما عند ثني الألمونيوم أو الصلب القليل الكربون تكون حوالي 2:6 ο 

FIGURE (a) Bending terminology. The bend radius is measured to the inner surface of the bend. Note that the length of the bend is the width of the sheet. Also note that the bend angle and the bend radius (sharpness of the bend) are two different variables. (b) Relationship between the ratio of bend radius to sheet thickness and tensile reduction of area for various materials. Note that sheet metal with a reduction of area of about 50% can be bent and flattened over itself without crackling. Source: After J. Datsko and C. T. Yang.
يمكن تعين مقدار الإفراد لجزء يراد ثنية باستخام المعادلات التالية:
في بداية الأمر هناك خط فاصل لا يحدث فيه تغير اسمه المحور الطبيعي Neutral Axis هذا المحور يقع بين 25% إلى 50% من تخانة الصاج من الداخل كما هو موضح في الشكل.




عند ثني مشغولة مثلاً بزاوية 90 درجة ضلعها الول A وضلعها الثاني B فإن طول المشغولة قبل الثني لا يساوي A+B لكن لحساب الطول يلزمنا حساب قيمة الزيادة التي يسببها الثني واسمهاBending Allowance (BA) أو قيمة النقص التي يسببها الثني وهي Bending Deduction (BD) فهذه القيم تعرفنا ماذا نحتاج إضافته أو خصمه من مجموع A+Bلنحسب قيمة الإفراد بالضبط.
ذكرنا انه يحدث إنكماش في الداخل للجزء الذي تم ثنيه وكذلك تمدد في الخارج ولكن هناك خط فاصل لا يحدث به تغير وهو المحور الطبيعي، هذا الخط يتحك غالباً للداخل، فإذا استطعنا حساب طول هذا الخط نكون حسبنا الإفراد الصحيح المطلوب للقطعة قبل الثني، ولحساب هذا الخط نتبع الآتي:
هنا يظهر لنا تساؤل ما هي القيمة التي يتحركها الخط الفاصل للداخل؟. نقول مكان هذا الخط يرجع إلى ما يسمى بمعامل K ، وهذا المعامل يعبر عن النسبة من الداخل حيت الخط الطبيعي نسبة إلى التخانة كما يظهر من الشكل التالي.

حساب القيمة الثني المضافة BA باستخدام معامل K

BA=∏ (R + KT) A/180……………………(1)
Where: 
BA = قيمة الثني المضافة
R = نصف قطر الثني الداخلي
K = معامل K وهو حاصل قسمة t على T
T = سمك المشغولة
t= المسافة من السطح الداخلي إلى المحور الطبيعي
A = زاوية الثني بالدرجات.

المعادلة السابقة هي الأصل الذي نعتمده لحساب الإفراد ولكن تظلمشكلة حساب معامل K قائمة ولكن حسابها لابد له من الطريقة التجريبية وبعد ذلك يتمعمل جداول بالحالات المختلفة.
ولذلك نأتي بشريحة صاج طولها مثلاً L = 100مم ونقيس طولها وتخانتها بدقة ثم نقومبثني هذه القطعة بزاوية 90 درجة كما بالشكل ونقيس طول الضلعين A, B وكذلك الزاويةكل ذلك بدقة لأن أي خطأ في القياس يسبب خطأ في حساب معامل K

t= (BA / (∏* θ / 180)) – R
K = t / T
K = ((BA / (∏* θ / 180)) – R) / T

ولحساب BA نتبع التالي
BD = 2*C – BA

ومن المعادلةالتالية نحسب BD
BD = A + B – L
ومن المعادلة التالية نحسب C
C = (Tan (θ / 2)) * (T +R)
وبمعلومية كلاً من BD,C نحسب BA من المعادلةالتالية

BA = 2*C – BD
وبذلك يتم حسب K من المعادلة التالية

K = ((BA / (∏* θ / 180)) – R) / T

باستخدام الطريقة السابقة يمكنك حساب معامل K لكل ما يعرض لك من مشغولات ويمكنك تصنيفها في جدول لإستخدامه إما بحسابك للإفرادبالطريقة الحسابية أو لضبط معامل K فيما تستخدمه من برامج.

بعض البرامج مثل Pro-E تستخدم معامل Y ولحسابه
Y-factor = K-factor * ∏/ 2

وهنا بعضالجداول الخاصة بمعامل K

في حالة العمل على Air Bending



في حالة Bottoming


فيحالة Coining



وتوجدحالات خاصة أخرى
ويمكن تعين المؤثرة علي أداة التشكيل حسب نوع عملية الثني بواسطة المعادلات التالية:-
1- في حالة الثني علي شكل حرف V:
Pv = (Kv * S * W * t2) / (L * 10000) = (Ton)
Kv = معامل فتح الــ Die ويساوي 0.75: 2.5 وعادة يأخذ حوالي 1.33 في حالة فتح الــ Die 8 مرات من سمك اللوح
W= العرض المراد ثنية بالــ مم.
L = المسافة بين النقطتين الذي يتم التثبيت عليهما بالــ مم
S = أقصي إجهاد شد مسموح به بالــ MPa
2- في حالة الثني علي شكل حرف U:
Pu = ({(Ku * W * S * t2) / (RE + RD + t)} + Ppad) /10000 = Ton
حيث :-
Ku = معامل فتح الـ Die 0.4: 10 من السمك.
RE = نصف قطر حافة الـ Die 3:4 من السمك.
RD = نصف قطر حافة U
Ppad = قوة الضغط اللازمة لتثبيت الخامة قبل التشكيل وعادة تساوي 3.5MPa

3- في حالة ثني الحواف:
P = (S * W * t2) / (L*10000) = Ton
حيث:
W= العرض المراد ثنية بالــ مم.
L = المسافة بين النقطتين الذي يتم التثبيت عليهما بالــ مم
S = أقصي إجهاد شد مسموح به بالــ MPa
ويمكن تعين القوة المؤثرة علي أداة التشكيل في حالة الثني أحادي الزاوية بدقة كافية للحسابات العملية بواسطة المعادلة:
Pu = {(0.7 * W * S * t2) / (RD + t)} /10000 = Ton

2- السحب العميق للألواح:-
يتلخص في تحويل الكتلة الإعدادية المستوية أو المجوفة الي أجسام مجوفة فراغية وهذة العملية تجري مع عدم تقيل سمك الجدران أو مع تقليل سمك الجدران.
ويمكن ان تجري عملية السحب مرة واحدة أو عدة مرات متتالية وذلك تبعا لنوع المادة وعمق المنتج. 

ويمكن إتمام معملية السحب إما بتوليد شد حافي حتي لايحدث كرمشة بالمعدن أو بدونها وعادة يتم استخدام قوة ضاغطة حوالي 0.1 – 0.4 كجم ف / مم2 وذلك من وجه النظر العملية ويمكن اجراء عملية السحب العميق للألواح العميقة بدون إستخدام حلقات ضاغطة إذا كان :
18t > Db – dp
حيث :
Db& dp قطر الكتلة الإعدادية و قطر السنبك

ولتقليل الضغوط العملية علي الحواف للسنبك والإسطمبة يتم عمل إستدارة للأثنين rp & rd 

rp = (4-6) t
rd = (5-10)t
ملاحظة:

عادة عند عملية السحب العميق يحدث تصلد للمعدن. وكذلك يكون الخلوص بين السمبك والإسطمبة حوالي 11 : 1.3 من سمك المعدن.
يمكن تعين مقدار الإفراد لجزء يراد سحبة باستخام المعادلة التالية:


R = √ (d (d/4) +h)

حيث:

d = قطر الجزء بعد السحب بالــ مم
h = إرتفاع الجزء بعد التسحب بالـــ مم


----------



## حمد المبارك (12 يوليو 2011)

سأحاول ان ارفع ملف للورد 

لكن عند الانتقال للوضع المطور وعندما اضغط على الايقونة الحمراء ( مركز رفع الملف ) 
المستطيل الذي فوق لا يعمل عندي حتى استطيع اختيار ملف الوورد من على سطح المكتب ورفعه لكم .


ساحاول إن شاء الله اكثر من مرة .


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (12 يوليو 2011)

هو لا يعمل فعلا و لكن مؤقتا حتى ينتبه المشرفون على الموقع بعمليه الإصلاح يمكنك إرسال الملف لى على العنوان .hmahuss (at) hotmail و ساحاول انا لاحقا إلى رفعه للموقع


----------



## حمد المبارك (12 يوليو 2011)

أرجو أن يفتح معاك هذا الملف ،،،،،،


ونرجو من الإخوة خاصة الذين يعملون في ورش أو مصانع إفادتنا بالمعلومات الفنية القيمة التي لديهم وتتعلق بالسحب ،،،،
مع الشكر والتقدير للجميع


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (12 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك و فى امثالك مهندس حمد


----------



## حمد المبارك (12 يوليو 2011)

أرجو من الإخوة ايضا رفع بعض كتب التعليم الفني بمصر 
اعتقد بانها كتب قيمة جدا وفيها من المواضيع الكثيرة المفيدة مثل ( السباكة الرملية + والسحب العميق والقص والثني والدرفلة ))))) 
فأرجو من يستطيع أن يرفعها على الموقع أو يزودنا برابط لكتب التعليم الفني ،،،،،،

مع الشكر والتقدير للجميع ،،،،


----------



## حمد المبارك (12 يوليو 2011)

حسين عبد المنعم قال:


> المهندس حمد المبارك
> جزاك الله كل الخير على هذا المجهود المخلص - هل يوجد مصدر يتحدث عن تحديد عدد السحبات و كذلك تحديد الراديس الخاص بالبلص.


 
سأحاول ان اشرح تحديد عدد السحبات لأن فيها بعض المعادلات الحسابية البسيطة 
إن شاء الله ،،،،،


----------



## حمد المبارك (12 يوليو 2011)

حسين عبد المنعم قال:


> بارك الله فيك و فى امثالك مهندس حمد


 
الشكر لله ثم لهذا الملتقى المبارك الذي جمعنا كإخوان ،،،،،
وبارك الله فيك أخي حسين عبد المنعم وفي الجميع ونفع الله بعلمهم وتعلمهم ،،،،،


----------



## حمد المبارك (13 يوليو 2011)

حمد المبارك قال:


> سأحاول ان اشرح تحديد عدد السحبات لأن فيها بعض المعادلات الحسابية البسيطة
> إن شاء الله ،،،،،


 
وهذا الشرح وأرجو أ ن يكون واضح لك إن شاء الله :

تعريف نسبة السحب :

نسبة السحب = قطر القرص / قطر الوعاء ( قطر القرص مقسوم على قطر الوعاء )
 حيث ( قطر القرص D وقطر الوعاء d
نسبة السحبةB=D /d 

قاعدة / لمعظم الألواح المعدنية ( الأقراص ) باختلاف مادتها أي كانت صلب أو نحاس أو الومنيوم فإن نسبة السحب يجب ألا تزيد عن 2 أبدا .


مثال /
 عندما يراد سحب وعاء معدني قطره 150 مم من قرص من النحاس قطره 500 مم .

أحسب عدد مراحل السحب ؟

الحل :
 نسبة السحب = D / d 
 = 500 / 150 = 3.166 = 3.33 
 وحيث أن نسبة السحب يجب ألا تزيد عن 2
 لذلك نفترض أن نسبة السحب يجب ألا تزيد عن 1.5 مثلا .

إذا نسبة السحب B = D/d1 ( d1 مرحلة السحب الأولى )

 d1 مرحلة السحب الأولى = 500 / 1.5 = 333 مم 


مرحلة السحب الثانية d2 = d1 / B 
 = 333 / 1.5 = 222ملم 

B3 = 222 /150 =1.48 

إذا يمكن تشكيل الوعاء المطلوب على 3 مراحل للسحب

المرحلة الأولى والثانية يستخدم نسبة سحب 1.5 
 المرحلة الثالثة نستخدم نسبة سحب = 1.48


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (21 يوليو 2011)

الاخ الفاضل : حمد المبارك
معذرة لعدم ردى السريع عليك و لكن موقع المنتدى لم يخطرنى بمشاركاتك الجديدة حول هذا الموضوع. فى الحقيقة انا سعيد جدا بمشاركتك الفعالة للرد على السائل الأصلى للموضوع الذى طرح الموضوع ثم نساه. مشاركتك هذه هى ماأتمنى رؤيته بالفعل على صفحات الموقع و يمكنك متابعه باقى مشاركاتى حول موضوع الإسطمبات. لقد كانت مشاركتك وردى و تراشقنا بالمعلومات الخاصه بالموضوع أشبه ما يكون بكرة الجليد التى يزيد حجمها باستمرار و لقد اوحى لى هذا الامر أن اجمع كل ما اوردناه فى هذه المناقشه مع إعادة التنسيق بشكل كامل فى صورة كتيب صغير فى صورة ملف pdf مع استكمال الموضوع من هنا و هناك و نشره على صفحات هذا الموقع لإفادة الجميع و على المعترض على محتوى هذا الملف أو الذى يريد إضافة جزء جديد له أو تطوير محتواه باى شكل مفيد وضع مشاركته على هذه الصفحات و نضيفها نحن للملف مع ذكر صاحب المشاركة الجديدة. أى أنه سيكون أول كتاب إلكترونى عربى عن اسطمبات السحب العميق و يتم تأليف محتواه من خلال المشاركين.


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (21 يوليو 2011)

*عرض الفكرة*

الملف المرفق هو مجرد عرض للفكرة - به بعض التحسينات لملف الاخ حمد المبارك


----------



## حمد المبارك (23 يوليو 2011)

فكرتك هذه اخي حسين أكثر من رائعة وبارك الله فيك .

ويمكن ايضا البحث عن صور في النت أو روابط عن عملية السحب العميق 
وتزويد هذه الملف بهذه الصور وتكون صور واضحة لآلات ومكابس جديدة وواضحة ،،،،،،،،، 
ومحاولة ايضا تعديل وزيادة هذا الملف البسيط ،،،،،،

مع الشكر والتقدير لك على هذا المجهود الطيب 

وأرجو مساعدتي في الحصول على 
رفع بعض كتب التعليم الفني بمصر او رابط لها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
وخاصة التى تتكلم عن السباكة الرملية والسحب إذا موجودة .


----------



## حمد المبارك (24 يوليو 2011)

*فيديو -للسحب البسيط والسحب العميق*



حمد المبارك قال:


> *السحب العميق للصفائح المعدنية: *
> 
> *(المرجع/ هندسة الانتاج تشكيل المعادن)*
> *الدكتور سلمان السغيبيني*
> ...


السحب على البارد :
الفرق بين عملية السحب على مرحلة ( السحب البسيط) وبين عملية السحب على عدة مراحل( السحب العميق ) ؟
1- هذ ا الرابط يوضح عملية صناعة وسحب اسطوانات الغاز الصغيرة ( سحب على مرحلة واحدة ):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iIAFl060V0
ففي هذه العملية يتم للاسطوانة ( النصف السفلي والنصف العلوي للاسطوانة )
عملية سحب من مرحلة واحدة . ثم عملية اللحام لنصفي الاسطوانة والتجميع .

2- وهذا الرابط يوضح عملية السحب على عدة مراحل ( السحب العميق) لعلب الألمنيوم ( علب المشروبات الغازية )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnJu6VubMw0



هنا تمر العملية بعدة مراحل للسحب (السحب العميق) :
1- السحبة الأولى ( المرحلة الأولى) وفيها يتم عمل قطر العلبة وارتفاع بسيط للعلبة .
2- السحبة الثانية تقليل قطر العلبة وزيادة ارتفاعها وعمل قاعدة العلبة.
3- السحبة الثالثة زيادة ارتفاع العلبة فقط . 
4- السحبة الرابعة زيادة ارتفاع العلبة.
5- السحبة الخامسة زيادة ارتفاع العلبة النهائي .
6- قص وتسوية رأس العلبة .
7- طلاء العلبة .
8- عمل تقوس لرأس العلبة .
9- عمل ثني لرأس العلبة حتى يكبس الغطاء على العلبة .
10- تعبئة العلبة بالمشروب وإغلاق العلبة بالغطاء بواسطة الكبس .


----------



## حمد المبارك (24 يوليو 2011)

وضعت رابط لكن لا يعمل ؟؟؟


----------

